

Why Blackberry Messenger is the next great social platform. - numair
http://docs.numair.com/bbm.html

======
cschep
It seems like text messaging fills this gap for 90% of users. Yes it sounds a
lot better to me, but aren't the mobile carriers going to hate (resist, etc)
something that undercuts their cash cow of .25$ text messages?

~~~
awad
To me, it's pretty much the same as the carriers not being too fond of, say,
mobile AIM. They still get their data plan cash, though. The sooner more
people/services move to BBM, the sooner I can get rid of my outrageously
priced text messaging plan.

